# Where to find the least expensive R4 & R4i Gold flash carts Online?



## Monty Kensicle (Feb 1, 2016)

Is this the right place? Anyway as the title says, I'm in the market for some cheap original R4 clones and some R4i Gold units for some 3/DSes I've customised.

I used to get mine from eachmall until they closed up shop, so stores based in Asia aren't an issue for me. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## jaksy (Feb 2, 2016)

For individual not in bulk?
3dsgamerworld.com/
Has a good price, but they may claim an overseas fee on the transaction, and they also lack a secure payment portal.
"Stock Location: California,USA"


----------



## pbanj (Feb 2, 2016)

where in va are you?

i have one you can have if you are near me

also i got mine off of http://www.nds-card.com/


----------



## nero99 (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's a few. R4depot.com modchipcenteral.com both are USA based in California


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Feb 2, 2016)

jaksy said:


> For individual not in bulk?
> 3dsgamerworld.com/
> Has a good price, but they may claim an overseas fee on the transaction, and they also lack a secure payment portal.
> "Stock Location: California,USA"



 A little on the small side right now, maybe 5-6 units of each? It's quoting me $5.50 for shipping.



pbanj said:


> where in va are you?
> 
> i have one you can have if you are near me
> 
> also i got mine off of http://www.nds-card.com/



I'm near Rocky Mount. Also even though NDS-Card is based in Asia their prices are closer to US sellers.



nero99 said:


> Here's a few. R4depot.com modchipcenteral.com both are USA based in California



I'm not in a big hurry to get them, so the extra $5-$7 U.S. sellers charge isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Mattmatic (Feb 7, 2016)

http://www.nds-card.com/ is where I got mine. They had tracking on the box and only took about a week. Plus I ordered it on a weekend.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Feb 8, 2016)

Mattmatic said:


> http://www.nds-card.com/ is where I got mine. They had tracking on the box and only took about a week. Plus I ordered it on a weekend.


I don't need them to arrive in a timely fashion plus they're charging the same as U.S. based vendors but are located in Asia.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 9, 2016)

nero99 said:


> Here's a few. R4depot.com modchipcenteral.com both are USA based in California


You sure modchipcentral is based in California? Just bought an R4i from them, and it's being shipped from Canada.


----------



## imyy09 (Feb 19, 2016)

i got the r4i 3ds sliver from 3dsgamerworld.com 
i think it is the cheapest r4i 3ds
real ship from California,
everything goes well and easy


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 19, 2016)

Modchipcentral is based in canada.

Modchipdirect is based in the US.


----------

